

Why is there no C11 hype? - z3phyr

C++11 is gaining a traction, and a lot of hype. Why not C? Is there no one using C?
======
hamidr
While projects like linux(kernel) or gcc compiler still use c98 as their
default standard. why would it? Also M$ in its IDE doesn't care that much
about c99.

